# Shimano RS80 C24 vs. Mavic Kyserium Elite vs. SRAM S30 AL Sprint



## takemetobiketown (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a replacement clincher wheelset for a CAAD10-4 which comes with stock Shimano RS10 wheels. I'm not sure I trust them if I'm coming down a hill or sprinting (I'll probably use them as training wheels) and there is some rough pavement here. I'm not a light person and afraid of the durability if I go through a pot hole.

I usually weigh 183 to 187lbs. I'm trying to keep the wheels below $600 if possible and I do need them to have a nice balance of stiffness, durability, weight and easy maintenance. Trying to keep the weight below 1600g too. Some of these wheels have a lower spoke count, but I don't think I will be heavy enough to need something with a million spokes. I guess it depends on the rest of the construction of the wheel as well.

I'm considering the Shimano RS80 C24 set, Kyserium Elite and maybe the SRAM S30 Sprint and Easton EA90 SL.. Any opinions?


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Dura-Ace 7900 C24's. Spent a while looking at similar wheelsets and I'm about 170lbs. Hard to beat them if you want a lightweight clincher.

For the record though, your RS10's are durable and reliable. They won't cause you issues descending or sprinting (read: don't expect miracles with a new wheelset).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

sherlock said:


> Dura-Ace 7900 C24's. Spent a while looking at similar wheelsets and I'm about 170lbs. Hard to beat them if you want a lightweight clincher.
> 
> For the record though, *your RS10's are durable and reliable*. They won't cause you issues descending or sprinting (read: don't expect miracles with a new wheelset).


That definitely was not my experience. I had a horrible time keeping them true.

Anyway, out of the ones you listed OP I would choose the Shimanos.


----------



## takemetobiketown (Sep 3, 2011)

Are the RS80 spokes easily replaced? Something also important is ease of maintenance.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Never needed anything to be done to my rs80 wheels after 1500 miles and counting. Even after I t-boned a kid and his bike since he decided to make a left turn right in front of me. I was going probably 20mph and crash. Wheels are still dead true.


----------



## takemetobiketown (Sep 3, 2011)

Sloburu said:


> Never needed anything to be done to my rs80 wheels after 1500 miles and counting. Even after I t-boned a kid and his bike since he decided to make a left turn right in front of me. I was going probably 20mph and crash. Wheels are still dead true.


Wow that's impressive, especially with the lower spoke count. How heavy are you? Only thing I'm afraid of is popping a spoke on the front tire (16 spokes) and crashing from it going out of true so bad.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

takemetobiketown said:


> Wow that's impressive, especially with the lower spoke count. How heavy are you? Only thing I'm afraid of is popping a spoke on the front tire (16 spokes) and crashing from it going out of true so bad.


I'm usually 165-170#. I went over the bars in the crash, it was crazy how hard I hit that kid. In my experience, I wouldn't worry about higher end shimano wheels. They are great love my rs80 wheelset and I also have a DA 7850-sl wheelset.


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

RS 80's are great: Low rim weight and good price.


----------



## JFRCross (May 25, 2007)

RS-80's, great wheels and value.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm approx 200lbs and have a set of rs-80's on my fowl weather bike. They're great and I would highly recommend them. They actually replaced my Ksyriums.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

based on what you say you want out of a wheelset sounds like you're describing White Industries hubs (durable, smooth, proven, and 5 minutes to service). I'll let someone else recommend a spoke count, but consider it dude. Sounds like you want peace of mind and easy to service. Build them with a readily available high quality spoke and you can be back on your bike in no time. Go into your LBS and ask them if they have any spokes for a Kyserium or and RS80. I'll bet they'll tell you they have to call the factory, wouldn't surprise me if they told you they could have it in a couple of weeks.

I'm not knocking the options you mention, it just sounds like maybe you're willing to settle for less than what you want by going with a low spoke count wheel.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

You will love the RS80's. Remember that at 21mm wide...they are approx. 2mm wider than the other two wheels you asked about which will give you a smoother ride.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

I have RS80's and ride consistently on rough chip seal rods..I now weigh 180 after having been as high as 200lbs (higher on other wheels) ...no problems...they're straight and true...great wheels...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Weav said:


> based on what you say you want out of a wheelset sounds like you're describing White Industries hubs (durable, smooth, proven, and 5 minutes to service). I'll let someone else recommend a spoke count, but consider it dude. Sounds like you want peace of mind and easy to service. Build them with a readily available high quality spoke and you can be back on your bike in no time. Go into your LBS and ask them if they have any spokes for a Kyserium or and RS80. I'll bet they'll tell you they have to call the factory, wouldn't surprise me if they told you they could have it in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm not knocking the options you mention, it just sounds like maybe you're willing to settle for less than what you want by going with a low spoke count wheel.


The RS80s and Ksyrium Elites are strong wheels but ease of service and piece of mind is something to consider. Saying that, I love the RS80s. I don't own a pair myself but I had a chance to ride a Felt F5 with them. I loved the ride. Been thinking about buying a pair myself, but now that I am considering the CAAD10 1, I won't. The CAAD 10 1 comes equipped with them.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

I just bought a set of the RS80's. Two spokes got damaged in shipping so I just went to my LBS and ordered some spokes. Took a whole 2-3 days for the spokes to come in. I ordered extra while I was at it. Granted the spokes were $4.00 each and I ordered 10 total so $40. If I ever break a spoke I'll have my own supply and when I sell the wheels, I'll pass them along to the new owner.

FWIW...when ever I buy a new wheelset that uses "other than normal" spokes, I'll just order a few ahead of time for that "just in case" moment. Cost is usually not much, but eliminates any down time if a spoke would ever break.

Michael 



Weav said:


> based on what you say you want out of a wheelset sounds like you're describing White Industries hubs (durable, smooth, proven, and 5 minutes to service). I'll let someone else recommend a spoke count, but consider it dude. Sounds like you want peace of mind and easy to service. Build them with a readily available high quality spoke and you can be back on your bike in no time. Go into your LBS and ask them if they have any spokes for a Kyserium or and RS80. I'll bet they'll tell you they have to call the factory, wouldn't surprise me if they told you they could have it in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm not knocking the options you mention, it just sounds like maybe you're willing to settle for less than what you want by going with a low spoke count wheel.


----------



## iKon (Jul 9, 2011)

takemetobiketown said:


> I'm looking for a replacement clincher wheelset for a CAAD10-4 which comes with stock Shimano RS10 wheels. I'm not sure I trust them if I'm coming down a hill or sprinting (I'll probably use them as training wheels) and there is some rough pavement here. I'm not a light person and afraid of the durability if I go through a pot hole.
> 
> I usually weigh 183 to 187lbs. I'm trying to keep the wheels below $600 if possible and I do need them to have a nice balance of stiffness, durability, weight and easy maintenance. Trying to keep the weight below 1600g too. Some of these wheels have a lower spoke count, but I don't think I will be heavy enough to need something with a million spokes. I guess it depends on the rest of the construction of the wheel as well.
> 
> I'm considering the Shimano RS80 C24 set, Kyserium Elite and maybe the SRAM S30 Sprint and Easton EA90 SL.. Any opinions?


Just wondering if you decided on a wheel to go with? I've also got a CAAD10-4 and looking to swap out the wheels. I've been considering the Shimano RS80's or the Boyd 30mm Vitesse. I'm not really sure how they compare in terms of aerodynamics, stiffness, or comfort but maybe someone else has some experience with both. The Vitesse wheels are actually just under 1400 grams vs 1520grams, but I've heard the Shimanos have a great muted ride.


----------

